# Change Dist Cap -Dodge 5.9L Magnum



## Fix (Sep 23, 2008)

Please tell me! WHAT is the trick to changing the Cap 'n Rotor in my /95 Ram 2500?? I can't even SEE the darned thing!

Oh, I'm sure I can get it off okay --- and likely reinstalling the Cap 'n rotor, but HOW to ensure the wires are reinstalled in the correct order??


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Fix,

The best way is to leave the wires in the old cap and replace one at a time in the new cap. If not possible then you will need to know the firing order and the direction of rotation for the distributor..... and of course the location of #1 wire on the cap.

My parts listings show:
Van
Pickup
Wagon Van

For A Ram2500.....which one is it??


----------



## greggf34 (Dec 7, 2008)

the cap should have the #1 marked on it. The firing order is 1-8-4-3-6-5-7-2 going around the distributor in clockwise direction. The cylinder order is 1-3-5-7 from the front to back on driver side and 2-4-6-8 on passenger side. I just changed mine last weekend.


----------



## Fix (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks guys, yeah I know the scenario----------- but my problem is that I can hardly get my hand on it.... 'can't hardly see it at all! As I've learned from a few locals.............. 'just gotta STRUGGLE, & that it IS possible; that there are no tricks............. 'just gotta "git 'er done"! And so it will be DONE!

Thanks much for your reply's and y'all have a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS!!

----------------- FIX


----------

